# Kürzerer Vorbau....?



## Tintifax73 (1. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,bin neu hier und hätte da eine Frage bezüglich des Vorbau.
Ich bilde mir ein wenn ich einen kürzeren Vorbau montiere das man ein besseres Fahrgefühl und Verhalten besonders bei steilen Abfahrten und Sprünge hat.Täuscht mich mein Gefühl oder liege ich richtig?


----------



## Geisterradl (1. September 2012)

...ja das ist richtig. Je kürzer der Vorbau um so wendiger das Bike. Ein Tourer hat dagegen einen längeren Vorau, aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden wie man die Fahreigenschaften mag.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintifax73 (1. September 2012)

Danke ,dann weiß ich was ich die nächsten Tage zu tun habe gruß rene


----------



## Marc B (1. September 2012)

60 mm sind ein guter Kompromiss  Wie breit ist denn dein Lenker?


----------



## Tintifax73 (2. September 2012)

der Lenker ist 680mm und der Vorbau 110mm (gemessen von Lenkermitte bis Lenkkopfachse)


----------



## böser_wolf (2. September 2012)

versuch mal 
720lenker
60-70er vorbau


----------



## Marc B (2. September 2012)

Oder direkt 740 mm beim Lenker - wenn das zu breit ist, kannst du ihn immer noch kürzen


----------



## Maffe (8. September 2012)

Falls du mit dem Rad auch längere Touren fährst, wird der kürzere Vorbau wahrscheinlich den Komfort einschränken. Die Arme stehen dann in einem kleineren Winkel zum Körper, was man meist dadurch kompensiert, dass man den Rücken krumm macht. Bei längeren Touren sind dann Rückenschmerzen wahrscheinlich. Für abfahrtorientiertes Fahren wird es wohl egal sein.


----------



## Gmiatlich (9. September 2012)

Dein Gefühl täuscht dich nicht, ich habe hier bei mir den direkten Vergleich stehen. Einmal 660mm Lenker und 100mm Vorbau, einmal 700mm Lenker und 50mm Vorbau.
Letzteres macht im Gelände bergab mehr Spaß und vermittelt mir mehr Sicherheit.

Zur Lenkerbreite (weil das Thema bei mir gerade aktuell war):
Wenn du einen breiten Lenker kaufst und ihn eventuell kürzen willst dann achte darauf wieviel nutzbare Klemmlänge (Griffe+Schaltung+Bremse) du hast. Habe mir mit dem gleichen Gedanken "kürzer machen geht eh" gleich einen 780mm (31,8mm Klemmung am Vorbau) Lenker zugelegt und habe den nicht richtig kürzen können weil er gleich auf einen größeren Durchmesser geht und ich dann Bremse und Schaltung nicht mehr richtig hätte unterbringen können.
Jetzt bin ich bei 700mm und 12 Backsweep gelandet und fühle mich sehr wohl (Körpergröße 176cm, normale Schulterbreite).


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2012)

Maffe schrieb:


> Falls du mit dem Rad auch längere Touren fährst, wird der kürzere Vorbau wahrscheinlich den Komfort einschränken. Die Arme stehen dann in einem kleineren Winkel zum Körper, was man meist dadurch kompensiert, dass man den Rücken krumm macht. Bei längeren Touren sind dann Rückenschmerzen wahrscheinlich. Für abfahrtorientiertes Fahren wird es wohl egal sein.



Man kann aber auch mit kurzem Vorbau darauf achten, den Rücken nicht krumm zu machen  Je nach Bike (Geometrie, Federweg) kann dabei dennoch sehr komfortabel und ergonomisch sitzen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Tintifax73 (9. September 2012)

Maffe schrieb:


> Falls du mit dem Rad auch längere Touren fährst, wird der kürzere Vorbau wahrscheinlich den Komfort einschränken. Die Arme stehen dann in einem kleineren Winkel zum Körper, was man meist dadurch kompensiert, dass man den Rücken krumm macht. Bei längeren Touren sind dann Rückenschmerzen wahrscheinlich. Für abfahrtorientiertes Fahren wird es wohl egal sein.


 Hatte vorher schon bei längeren Touren etwas Rückenbeschwerden ,Vorbau (110mm).Nachdem ich jetzt einen Vorbau mit 70mm und 35° Winkel montiert habe,glaube ich das für meine Körpergrösse (195cm) optimal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

